# Kindle books written in Mandarin Chinese?



## Larrue (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a friend who is interested in buying a kindle but prefers to read books written in Mandarin Chinese. Does anyone know if Kindle compatible books are available in Mandarin and if so where can they be purchased?


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

Out of the box, the Kindle doesn't support East Asian Fonts. I don't know if any hacks exist to install them, but I did find this page:
http://kenliu.name/simplicitas/2009/03/19/reading-chinesejapanese-on-the-kindle/

I don't know where Chinese e-books can be purchased.


----------

